# backup and dvds



## bluetick (Apr 2, 2009)

I'm looking for suggestions on a command line port or script to write user data to dvd's. Auto split and prompt for a dvd change, not hand splitting data to fit. I use rsync to copy this data to another server, but would like to make a "hard" copy every now and then. 
Thanks


----------



## phoenix (Apr 5, 2009)

*sysutils/dar* works nicely for this.  Creates compressed archives, supports auto-splitting on specific sizes, can write directly to optical drives pausing for disc swaps, and supports external catalogs for improved searching.

We used it for many years to do backups of our servers, to external USB drives.  We've since moved to an rsync-based remote backup server setup, using ZFS+snapshots.


----------



## graudeejs (Apr 5, 2009)

http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=1195


----------

